# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  [Maintenance Forum] 26/08/2018

## Wobak

Bonjour à tous, 

Dans la nuit du 25 au 26 Août, nous allons migrer le forum vers un nouveau serveur. 

Le forum sera donc en maintenance et inaccessible pour la plus grande partie de la nuit, en espérant être à nouveau disponible au petit matin.

Ce thread sera là pour annoncé ce qui aura été fait une fois la migration terminée et pour recueillir les bugs éventuels que nous aurions loupé pendant la migration.

Merci à tous,

----------


## Wobak

A priori la migration est terminée, j'attends vos retours sur ce thread. Je ferai un topo une fois le sommeil rattrapé  ::): 

Il n'y a pas eu de maintenance particulière si ce n'est la migration.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Forum opérationnel ici.  :;):  
Tout à l'air ok, tout pareil : des canards et des plumes.  ::):

----------


## Zodex

A part le "ç" du choix de la langue en bas de la page remplacée par un "?", ça m'a l'air pas trop mal tout ça (mais c'était peut-être déjà là avant).

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai du me reconnecter. Sandale !

----------


## DeadFish

Rien de m?chant mais en anglais, il y a un probl?me avec les lettres accentu?es :

----------


## keulz

J'ai les vignettes des vidéos youtube qui clignotent, en fait j'ai l'impression qu'elles se chargent toutes les secondes. Puis ça s'arrête dès que je lance une vidéo sur la page.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Rien de m?chant mais en anglais, il y a un probl?me avec les lettres accentu?es :
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/08/26/a10e...d7bcc9dae3.png


idem, gros soucis avec Firefox.
Etrangement, ca passe beaucoup mieux avec Edge, meme si certaines lettres sont encores remplacees par des ?.
Rassurez-vous, je brulerai mon PC apres avoir eteint Edge.

Edit : sous Firefox, moins de soucis en mode navigation privee (private mode : les "c cedille" s'affichent normalement, pas en mode normal). Y'a pas un script qui fait nawak ?

----------


## Flad

Sous chrome a priori pas de soucis.
Toutefois, ce matin j'ai par moment quelques lenteurs en validant des post et du coup ça génère des doublons.

----------


## Fastela

hmm c'est tr?s ?trange j'ai moi aussi un probl?me d'encodage, mais uniquement lorsque je suis connect?.

Edit: Lorsque je switch vers la version FR du forum, le message de Flad qui me précède retrouve ses accents correctement mais pas le mien.

Edit2: Mon premier edit ?tait ?crit avec le forum en FR, les accents sont bien pass?s. une fois switch? sur la version US, tout est p?t? ? nouveau.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Wobak

OK y'avait un loupé dans le charset à utiliser pour la langue en Anglais, désolé de ne pas l'avoir vu. 

Normalement le ç est revenu en bas et ça marche en Anglais à nouveau.

----------


## Wobak

> J'ai les vignettes des vidéos youtube qui clignotent, en fait j'ai l'impression qu'elles se chargent toutes les secondes. Puis ça s'arrête dès que je lance une vidéo sur la page.


Tu peux me link une page où ça t'arrive stp ?
Et me donner un peu plus de détails (browser, skin, etc.) parce que j'ai pas le souci du tout.

----------


## Zodex

> OK y'avait un loupé dans le charset à utiliser pour la langue en Anglais, désolé de ne pas l'avoir vu. 
> 
> Normalement le ç est revenu en bas et ça marche en Anglais à nouveau.


Le mec il a bossé toute la nuit et il s'excuse !  ::lol:: 
C'est revenu en ordre, merci. Mais fais gaffe quand même.  :tired:   :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Mais *fait* gaffe quand même.


Le forum continue de déconner, il remplace les s par des t.  ::O:

----------


## Zodex

> Le forum continue de déconner, il remplace les s par des t.


 :Cell:  :Cell:  Wobak au boulot !

 ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

Genre, ils corrigent ça nickel un dimanche midi  :B):

----------


## gros_bidule

Parcontre ouaip, c'est plutôt lent, en particulier envoyer un post.

----------


## The Number 9

Bug :

Quand je suis sur la page d'accueil du forum, il apparaît que Gobbopathe a écrit un message dans "les canards et la loi". Quand je vais dans le sous forum "nos autres rubriques", là je n'ai plus de message non lu en attente, et dans la liste il apparaît que le dernier post de ce même topic ("les canards et la loi" donc) est par Ithilsul il y a quelques jours. Comme si le post de Gobbopathe avait été supprimé.  ::):

----------


## Wobak

> Bug :
> 
> Quand je suis sur la page d'accueil du forum, il apparaît que Gobbopathe a écrit un message dans "les canards et la loi". Quand je vais dans le sous forum "nos autres rubriques", là je n'ai plus de message non lu en attente, et dans la liste il apparaît que le dernier post de ce même topic ("les canards et la loi" donc) est par Ithilsul il y a quelques jours. Comme si le post de Gobbopathe avait été supprimé.


Hmmm peut être une histoire de cache chez toi parce que moi j'ai pas le souci :

----------


## Wobak

> Parcontre ouaip, c'est plutôt lent, en particulier envoyer un post.


Y'a tout le cache à reconstruire, je laisse jusqu'à ce soir pour monitorer les perfs et si c'est toujours lent j'essaierai de voir ce qui cloche.

----------


## Baalim

> Sous chrome a priori pas de soucis.
> Toutefois, ce matin j'ai par moment quelques lenteurs en validant des post et du coup ça génère des doublons.


Je rencontre les mêmes problèmes que ce sinistre individu avec quelques messages en doublon et des envois qui patinent.

----------


## Cyth

Le changement de mot de passe est pété, j'ai cette erreur qui apparaît à la validation:



```
PHP Warning: require_once(/home/cpc/include/forum_gateway/include.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in ..../profile.php(427) : eval()'d code on line 1

Fatal error: require_once(): Failed opening required '/home/cpc/include/forum_gateway/include.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php') in /home/cpc/www/forums/profile.php(427) : eval()'d code on line 1
```

----------


## h0verfly

> Je rencontre les mêmes problèmes que ce sinistre individu avec quelques messages en doublon et des envois qui patinent.


Ca me fait mal de le dire, mais j'ai également un problème proche de Baalim et Flad (enfin je parle du forum, pas du reste, sinon on n'a pas fini).

Sous Opera 54.0.2952.64, Win10 64bits legit, à chaque fois que je veux poster, la page charge pendant une durée assez longue (environ 1 minute), puis me met le message type de l'actualisation de page avec un post en cours  d'écriture ("êtes-vous sûr de vouloir quitter la page etc etc..."). Si je fais quitter le post semble enregistrer, si j'ai le malheur d'annuler pour recharger correctement, le post est doublé.

----------


## Wobak

> Le changement de mot de passe est pété, j'ai cette erreur qui apparaît à la validation:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> PHP Warning: require_once(/home/cpc/include/forum_gateway/include.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in ..../profile.php(427) : eval()'d code on line 1
> 
> Fatal error: require_once(): Failed opening required '/home/cpc/include/forum_gateway/include.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php') in /home/cpc/www/forums/profile.php(427) : eval()'d code on line 1
> ```


C'est corrigé, merci.

----------


## Wobak

L'optimisation des tables bloque le forum, donc j'en lancerai une cette nuit à nouveau en espérant que ça améliorera les perfs.

Je vais aussi faire le tour des réglages de BDD voir si j'aurais pas loupé quelque chose.

----------


## Paradox

En plus des problemes de lenteur, j'ai aussi perdu les notifications par email de nouveaux posts, bien que je sois apparemment toujours abonnes aux memes threads.

----------


## keulz

> Tu peux me link une page où ça t'arrive stp ?
> Et me donner un peu plus de détails (browser, skin, etc.) parce que j'ai pas le souci du tout.


Ça me le fait sur n'importe quelle page où il y a une vidéo youtube. Genre là : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...Mc-Cain/page61

Mais ça peut finir par s'arrêter et j'ai remarqué que si je lance une vidéo de la page ça s'arrête.
(chrome, x86)

----------


## Wobak

Alors j'avais oublié d'augmenter la valeur de mémoire autorisée à php pour un script, donc forcément... ça n'aidait pas. Je trouve que ça va mieux niveau lenteur depuis ce changement, dites moi ce que vous en pensez.

Pour ce qui est du mail, je m'en charge en effet j'avais oublié ce paramètre.

----------


## Wobak

> Ça me le fait sur n'importe quelle page où il y a une vidéo youtube. Genre là : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...Mc-Cain/page61
> 
> Mais ça peut finir par s'arrêter et j'ai remarqué que si je lance une vidéo de la page ça s'arrête.
> (chrome, x86)


Hmmm quand je charge ta page j'ai aucun souci avec les vidéos youtube. Tu peux la charger en incognito et/ou avec un autre navigateur ? Savoir si c'est tout ton PC qui subit ça ou juste ton chrome avec tes plugins ?

----------


## Paradox

> Alors j'avais oublié d'augmenter la valeur de mémoire autorisée à php pour un script, donc forcément... ça n'aidait pas. Je trouve que ça va mieux niveau lenteur depuis ce changement, dites moi ce que vous en pensez.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du mail, je m'en charge en effet j'avais oublié ce paramètre.


Niveau lenteur, ca va mieux mais c'est pas encore similaire a ce qu'on avait avant.

Pour les notifications par mail, je suis etonne de voir que je suis a m'en "plaindre", vu que je ne vois pas comment les autres font pour suivre les conversations sur leurs differents topics autrement... Une extension pour le navigateur ou autre ?

Edit : Bon, je suis peut-etre trop de conversations "productives" donc le tableau de bord est beaucoup moins pratique dans un tel cas de figure. Ca doit jouer.  ::XD::

----------


## Wobak

Je pense que pas mal de monde utilise les extensions : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/56...era-et-Firefox

----------


## Flad

Wobak is the new Half  ::lol::

----------


## Fastela

Au fait c'est certainement pas le bon sujet pour demander ça mais avec le financement du nouveau site on était pas censé avoir un nouveau forum ?

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est tombé à l'eau, le fofo étant trop customizé  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

> Niveau lenteur, ca va mieux mais c'est pas encore similaire a ce qu'on avait avant.
> 
> Pour les notifications par mail, je suis etonne de voir que je suis a m'en "plaindre", vu que je ne vois pas comment les autres font pour suivre les conversations sur leurs differents topics autrement... Une extension pour le navigateur ou autre ?
> 
> Edit : Bon, je suis peut-etre trop de conversations "productives" donc le tableau de bord est beaucoup moins pratique dans un tel cas de figure. Ca doit jouer.


Normalement les mails devraient re-fonctionner.

----------


## Wobak

> Au fait c'est certainement pas le bon sujet pour demander ça mais avec le financement du nouveau site on était pas censé avoir un nouveau forum ?


Ma partie pour l'instant c'était la migration, y'aura probablement une update dans la dernière v4 de vbulletin bientôt, après pour la suite je suis pas décisionnaire  ::):

----------


## Wobak

> Wobak is the new Half


Je sais pas si t'es content ou si tu te moques  ::P:

----------


## Flad

Simple boutade ;-)

----------


## h0verfly

Tiens je viens de remarquer une nouvelle chose. Quand je poste, a priori je ne fais pas remonter le topic dans la section, et je n'apparais pas non plus comme étant le dernier à avoir posté.

----------


## Wobak

Tu aurais un exemple sous la main ?

----------


## h0verfly

Et bien mes posts d'hier sur le topic des généreux pour l'élection Miss CPC, mais aussi le post que je t'ai écrit (#39).

Je ne saurai dire si c'est en local ou pas que ça merde (pour j'ai RAZ les cookies).

EDIT : bon ben là maintenant ça a l'air de marcher.

----------


## Paradox

> Ma partie pour l'instant c'était la migration, y'aura probablement une update dans la dernière v4 de vbulletin bientôt, après pour la suite je suis pas décisionnaire


Vas-y denonce !  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je trouve que ça va mieux niveau lenteur depuis ce changement, dites moi ce que vous en pensez.


C'est encore lent chez moi, en essayant meme avec d'autres DNS de mon cote, pas de changement.

Apres, je ne sais pas si c'est parce que j'ai l'habitude surfer "rapidement" parce que je suis toujours en fibre ou 4G mais, depuis la migration, meme maintenant, ca reste bien plus lent qu'avant.

----------


## Harvester

Il m'est toujours impossible d'accéder à mon tableau de bord, que ce soit sur Chrome ou Chrome mobile. J'ai cette erreur :


Fatal error: Unsupported operand types in /home/cpc/www/forums/includes/functions_user.php on line 267

----------


## Flad

> Il m'est toujours impossible d'accéder à mon tableau de bord, que ce soit sur Chrome ou Chrome mobile. J'ai cette erreur :
> 
> 
> Fatal error: Unsupported operand types in /home/cpc/www/forums/includes/functions_user.php on line 267


Je n'ai pas cette erreur sur chrome que ce soit chez moi ou sur mon tel.
De même avec FF, je ne l'ai pas non plus.

----------


## keulz

> Hmmm quand je charge ta page j'ai aucun souci avec les vidéos youtube. Tu peux la charger en incognito et/ou avec un autre navigateur ? Savoir si c'est tout ton PC qui subit ça ou juste ton chrome avec tes plugins ?


Le problème a disparu.  ::wacko::

----------


## Triz'

Je n'ai plus accès à mon tableau de bord (avec tous les sujets auxquels je suis abonnés) sur mon téléphone.

"Ce contenu n'est pas supporté par le style mobile."  :Cell: 

Nouveau =/= mieux...  :;):

----------


## Stelarc

J'ai perdu tous mes beaux dossiers dans lesquels sont rangés mes beaux topics, j'ai fait ça avec amour et tout, je l'ai dans l'os ou ça va revenir ?

----------


## Wobak

> Je n'ai plus accès à mon tableau de bord (avec tous les sujets auxquels je suis abonnés) sur mon téléphone.
> 
> "Ce contenu n'est pas supporté par le style mobile." 
> 
> Nouveau =/= mieux...


Hmmmm y'a pas de nouveau en fait là on a juste migré l'existant sur un nouveau serveur...

----------


## Wobak

> J'ai perdu tous mes beaux dossiers dans lesquels sont rangés mes beaux topics, j'ai fait ça avec amour et tout, je l'ai dans l'os ou ça va revenir ?


C'est bizarre que ça ait disparu. Tu peux m'envoyer un screen de là où tu les voyais et des noms que tu utilisais ?

----------


## Nacodaco

> Fatal error: Unsupported operand types in /home/cpc/www/forums/includes/functions_user.php on line 267


Dès que j'essaie d’accéder à mon tableau de bord. Je vais tenter de me reconnecter (je poste ça avant au cas où je ne puisse pas).

----------


## Stelarc

> C'est bizarre que ça ait disparu. Tu peux m'envoyer un screen de là où tu les voyais et des noms que tu utilisais ?



C'était là:

http://forum.canardpc.com/usercp.php

De mémoire:

Actu
Avis Hardware/software
Dons
Livres/Bds/comics/mangas
Musique
JDR/JDS/Hobby
Jeux
Cinéma/séries/animés
Trucs à la con

Je vais ranger tout ça, c'est pas grave. :;): 

J'ai juste eu un message comme quoi tous les cookies avaient été supprimés après m'être déco mais c'est peut être habituel, je ne me déco jamais d'habitude.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je n'ai plus accès à mon tableau de bord (avec tous les sujets auxquels je suis abonnés) sur mon téléphone.
> 
> "Ce contenu n'est pas supporté par le style mobile." 
> 
> Nouveau =/= mieux...


Il me semble que ça n'était déjà pas disponible avant avec la skin mobile.

----------


## Wobak

> Il me semble que ça n'était déjà pas disponible avant avec la skin mobile.


Oui il ne me semble pas non plus. Retourne sur le style classique avec ton tel et ça devrait fonctionner.

----------


## eKaps

Coin, 

Tout d'abord merci pour ton travail Wobak. 

Je constate deux choses depuis la migration : 

1) Mon extension CPC notifier me renvoie sur la version http:// du forum et je dois manuellement repasser en https:// pour être loggué. Je n'avais pas ce problème avant mais peut être est-ce plutôt du ressort des créateurs du plugin ?
2) Sur mobile, je pouvais forcer l'affichage du thème classique. Or, désormais, je dois manuellement repasser en style classique à chaque changement de page malgré un changement du skin dans mon profil. Un moyen de régler ça ? 

Merci  ::):

----------


## Eskull885

Fatal error: Unsupported operand types in /home/cpc/www/forums/includes/functions_user.php on line 267

Je ne peux plus accéder à mon tableau de bord depuis 1 semaine ?

----------


## Wobak

Je vais mettre à jour vBulletin ce weekend, on verra si ça corrige les problèmes de ce type.

----------


## Wobak

> Coin, 
> 
> Tout d'abord merci pour ton travail Wobak. 
> 
> Je constate deux choses depuis la migration : 
> 
> 1) Mon extension CPC notifier me renvoie sur la version http:// du forum et je dois manuellement repasser en https:// pour être loggué. Je n'avais pas ce problème avant mais peut être est-ce plutôt du ressort des créateurs du plugin ?
> 2) Sur mobile, je pouvais forcer l'affichage du thème classique. Or, désormais, je dois manuellement repasser en style classique à chaque changement de page malgré un changement du skin dans mon profil. Un moyen de régler ça ? 
> 
> Merci


1/ Comme les cookies ont été remis à 0, il faut peut être re-régler ton extension. 
Dans le cpc lurker y'a une option pour basculer vers https au lieu d'http tu peux vérifier ?

2/ Je n'avais pas souvenir qu'on pouvait forcer la skin desktop sur un mobile, sauf sur android en cochant la case desktop. Tu es sous iOS ou Android ?

----------


## eKaps

> 1/ Comme les cookies ont été remis à 0, il faut peut être re-régler ton extension. 
> Dans le cpc lurker y'a une option pour basculer vers https au lieu d'http tu peux vérifier ?
> 
> 2/ Je n'avais pas souvenir qu'on pouvait forcer la skin desktop sur un mobile, sauf sur android en cochant la case desktop. Tu es sous iOS ou Android ?


Merci de ta réponse. En ce qui concerne CPC lurker, il n'y a que l'alternative http ou cpc.tb.cx. J'ai fait la vidange des cookies, à voir si ça change quelque chose. Pour l'affichage mobile, je suis sous Android (Firefox). Je n'avais pas de problème avant où j'avais constamment l'affichage classique.

----------


## Wobak

> Merci de ta réponse. En ce qui concerne CPC lurker, il n'y a que l'alternative http ou cpc.tb.cx. J'ai fait la vidange des cookies, à voir si ça change quelque chose. Pour l'affichage mobile, je suis sous Android (Firefox). Je n'avais pas de problème avant où j'avais constamment l'affichage classique.


Dans ton menu contextuel sur Android, tu peux faire un "demander la version de bureau" et une case à cocher à côté. Tu pourrais regarder si elle est bien cochée chez toi ?

Merci

----------


## eKaps

C'est effectivement ce que j'ai fini par faire mais le paramètre est à appliquer à chaque fois que l'onglet est fermé.

----------


## Frypolar

> Coin, 
> 
> Tout d'abord merci pour ton travail Wobak. 
> 
> Je constate deux choses depuis la migration : 
> 
> 1) Mon extension CPC notifier me renvoie sur la version http:// du forum et je dois manuellement repasser en https:// pour être loggué. Je n'avais pas ce problème avant mais peut être est-ce plutôt du ressort des créateurs du plugin ?
> 2) Sur mobile, je pouvais forcer l'affichage du thème classique. Or, désormais, je dois manuellement repasser en style classique à chaque changement de page malgré un changement du skin dans mon profil. Un moyen de régler ça ? 
> 
> Merci


Pour le 2), si tu cliques sur _Full site_ ou _Site classique_  en bas puis que tu changes de skin pour la x86, ça n'est pas mémorisé ? C'est ce que j'ai fait après la maintenance, puis je me suis connecté, et je ne repasse pas sur la version mobile à chaque fois. Sinon peut-être que tu peux changer l'URL de ton raccourci/favori pour inclure le thème à utiliser.

----------


## eKaps

En accédant au forum en version https je n'ai plus de problème, je vais changer mes favoris sur smartphone du coup. Merci de votre aide  ::):

----------


## Paradox

Je suis le seul chez qui le forum est toujours lent depuis la migration ?

Je suis en connexion fibre, utilisant les serveurs d'OpenDNS, sous Linux avec Chromium/Firefox, pour info.

----------


## KaiN34

> Je suis le seul chez qui le forum est toujours lent depuis la migration ?
> 
> Je suis en connexion fibre, utilisant les serveurs d'OpenDNS, sous Linux avec Chromium/Firefox, pour info.


Lent aussi sous Chrome de mon coté.

----------


## DeadFish

La navigation, non, mais poster/éditer un message est lent (mais un peu moins qu'au début) et faire une recherche prend des plombes (ouais chuis un ouf, j'utilise la recherche du forum).

----------


## Wobak

Comme indiqué, je vais mettre à jour vBulletin ce weekend probablement, on verra après pour ce qui est des perfs si vous voulez bien  ::):

----------


## Harvester

Ca réparera aussi les tableaux de bord inaccessibles du fait de l'erreur PHP ?

----------


## Fastela

> La navigation, non, mais poster/éditer un message est lent (mais un peu moins qu'au début) et faire une recherche prend des plombes (ouais chuis un ouf, j'utilise la recherche du forum).


C'est peut-être dû aux nombres de connexions concomitantes à la BDD ? Je viens de tester la fonction recherche à l'instant et j'ai eu mes résultats en 3 secondes, ce qui me parait raisonnable pour du vBulletin.

- - - Updated - - -

Mais oui attendons la mise à jour.  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> Comme indiqué, je vais mettre à jour vBulletin ce weekend probablement, on verra après pour ce qui est des perfs si vous voulez bien


Sans vouloir etre penible, c'est pas un peu contre-productif/risque au vu des problemes rencontres ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est peut-être dû aux nombres de connexions concomitantes à la BDD ? Je viens de tester la fonction recherche à l'instant et j'ai eu mes résultats en 3 secondes, ce qui me parait raisonnable pour du vBulletin.


Sauf qu'avant, notamment poster etait (vraiment) significativement plus rapide. On est passe du "normal" a presque plus utilisable (creation de doublons, sensible aux mauvaises connexion/deconnexions, etc.)

----------


## Wobak

> Sans vouloir etre penible, c'est pas un peu contre-productif/risque au vu des problemes rencontres ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sauf qu'avant, notamment poster etait (vraiment) significativement plus rapide. On est passe du "normal" a presque plus utilisable (creation de doublons, sensible aux mauvaises connexion/deconnexions, etc.)


J'ai migré d'un serveur avec mysql et un php un tout petit peu plus ancien à un serveur avec MariaDB (beaucoup plus récent). MariaDB est officiellement supporté à partir de la version vers laquelle je compte mettre à jour ce weekend. 

Je vais faire un comparatif des tweaks BDD en même temps, mais je vais pas m'amuser à mettre le forum down pour faire plein de tests tous les 2 jours, sinon je vais me faire gronder  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai migré d'un serveur avec mysql et un php un tout petit peu plus ancien à un serveur avec MariaDB (beaucoup plus récent). MariaDB est officiellement supporté à partir de la version vers laquelle je compte mettre à jour ce weekend. 
> 
> Je vais faire un comparatif des tweaks BDD en même temps, mais je vais pas m'amuser à mettre le forum down pour faire plein de tests tous les 2 jours, sinon je vais me faire gronder


Effectivement, ca a plus de sens comme ca. D'ou l'importance du contexte !  :;): 

Non, effectivement, tu as raison, j'etais deja triste quand dimanche matin tot, j'y avais plus acces  :Emo:

----------


## Fastela

> J'ai migré d'un serveur avec mysql et un php un tout petit peu plus ancien à un serveur avec MariaDB (beaucoup plus récent).


MariaDB est pas forcément plus rapide, mais par contre la version de PHP a son importance ? On est sur du 7.1 là ?

----------


## Wobak

Non on est resté sur du 5.6, mais plus récent.

----------


## Fastela

Ah c'est dommage, y'a un gain de perf vraiment énorme lorsqu'on passe sur du 7.

----------


## Wobak

Oui mais notre version actuelle ne supporte pas le 7.

Le serveur a bien les 2 installés, et la version que je vais installer supporte le php7.

Je tenterai la mise à jour en même temps que la màj vBulletin, mais rien de garanti.

----------


## Flad

> Oui mais notre version actuelle ne supporte pas le 7.
> 
> Le serveur a bien les 2 installés, et la version que je vais installer supporte le php7.
> 
> Je tenterai la mise à jour en même temps que la màj vBulletin, mais rien de garanti.


Il te faut un assistant.
Je pense que Snot est tout désigné pour ça  ::P:

----------


## Stelarc

Ça pédale dans la semoule aujourd'hui, j'ai l'impression.

----------


## acdctabs

Sur mon téléphone portable il ne veut pas rester en mode classique. Je n'avais pas ce soucis avant.
En plus le tableau de bord ne fonctionne pas en mode "portable". Du coup, je tape l'adresse, il me dit que ça fonctionne pas, je passe en mode classique, j'ai mon tableau de bord, j'ouvre un sujet, il me le met en mode portable ...

----------


## Wobak

Tu as essayé en https pour voir si ça faisait une différence ?

----------


## Harvester

Je ne peux pas consulter mes MPs. J'ai bien la notification que j'en ai un mais mais j'ai la même erreur PHP que lorsque j'essaie d'accéder à mon tableau de bord.

----------


## acdctabs

> Tu as essayé en https pour voir si ça faisait une différence ?


Ca marche en https \o/

----------


## Wobak

> Je ne peux pas consulter mes MPs. J'ai bien la notification que j'en ai un mais mais j'ai la même erreur PHP que lorsque j'essaie d'accéder à mon tableau de bord.


On refait le point dimanche matin pour voir si l'update a corrigé si tu peux attendre d'ici là ?

----------


## Harvester

> On refait le point dimanche matin pour voir si l'update a corrigé si tu peux attendre d'ici là ?


Pas de souci  ::): 

Merci pour le temps que tu y consacres !

----------


## Wobak

Bonsoir à tous.

Désolé pour le temps que tout ceci a pris, mais voici un résumé des événements : 

 - Update vers 4.2.5 qui a planté au milieu, corrompant la base.
 - Rollback
 - Nouvelle upgrade en ligne de commande => a fonctionné mais a pris plus de 12h.
 - Passage en PHP 7.0

J'ai essayé de faire un tour rapide et je n'ai pas vu de gros problème, donc je vous fais confiance pour tout me remonter ici le plus rapidement possible.

Merci à tous pour votre compréhension.

----------


## Frypolar

Bien joué !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci pour la mise à jour.  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> Désolé pour le temps que tout ceci a pris, mais voici un résumé des événements : 
> 
>  - Update vers 4.2.5 qui a planté au milieu, corrompant la base.
>  - Rollback
>  - Nouvelle upgrade en ligne de commande => a fonctionné mais a pris plus de 12h.
>  - Passage en PHP 7.0
> 
> ...


Merci pour le taf abattu !

----------


## Wobak

Bon bah rollback en php 5.6 puisque j'ai une erreur au login sur firefox. 

J'analyserai ça à froid de mon côté et je retenterai un passage vers php 7.0 un peu plus tard du coup.

----------


## Erreur

Canard Pc en avance sur son temps invente le VaporWare.

Les bakers de SC demandent des comptes premium avec signature et avatar plus grands et hyperpropulsion luminique.

Heureux de vous retrouver quand même !!!

On va pouvoir écrire plein de bêtises.

----------


## Olorin

Enorme bug :la favicon a été replacée par celle de vbulletin. Ca fait moche dans la barre d'onglet.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

> Enorme bug :la favicon a été replacée par celle de vbulletin. Ca fait moche dans la barre d'onglet.


C'est corrigé  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Elle est plus zoomée qu'avant. [/chieur]  ::ninja::

----------


## Harvester

Toujours impossible d'accéder au tableau de bord  ::siffle::

----------


## Wobak

Tu peux m'envoyer un MP avec un screenshot de ce que tu as exactement quand tu cliques stp ?

ou un mail sur wobak (arob) canardpc poing com ?

----------


## Wobak

> Elle est plus zoomée qu'avant. [/chieur]


Faux, j'ai recopié la précédente, mais bien tenté  ::ninja::

----------


## Nacodaco

> Tu peux m'envoyer un MP avec un screenshot de ce que tu as exactement quand tu cliques stp ?
> 
> ou un mail sur wobak (arob) canardpc poing com ?


J'ai déjà copié ici (et au moins une autre personne également) le texte qu'on a en cliquant sur le tableau de bord.

----------


## Wobak

Ah oui en effet. Bon je regarde ça de suite pour comprendre.

----------


## Wobak

Vous aviez des dossiers de MP non ?

----------


## Paradox

> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> Désolé pour le temps que tout ceci a pris, mais voici un résumé des événements : 
> 
>  - Update vers 4.2.5 qui a planté au milieu, corrompant la base.
>  - Rollback
>  - Nouvelle upgrade en ligne de commande => a fonctionné mais a pris plus de 12h.
>  - Passage en PHP 7.0
> 
> ...


Merci !

Ca marche tellement mieux maintenant...

C'est le passage en PHP 7.0 ou autre chose ?

Edit : OK, c'est le chargement qui est bien plus rapide mais pas poster un message. Donc j'imagine, a froid comme ca, que le gain est du cote de la MaJ de PHP et que c'est la DB qui pedale dans la semoule lors de l'ecriture...

----------


## Catel

Merci Wobak  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça pédale encore un peu dans la semoule (messages longs à envoyer, qui finissent par passer mais le forum demande quand même de renvoyer des informations). J'ai 3 "états" différents d'un topic selon que je sois dans le topic, dans son forum ou sur la page d'accueil (je poste un screenshot de suite).  ::O: 







(bien sûr au même moment sinon c'est pas drôle)

----------


## Wobak

> Merci !
> 
> Ca marche tellement mieux maintenant...
> 
> C'est le passage en PHP 7.0 ou autre chose ?
> 
> Edit : OK, c'est le chargement qui est bien plus rapide mais pas poster un message. Donc j'imagine, a froid comme ca, que le gain est du cote de la MaJ de PHP et que c'est la DB qui pedale dans la semoule lors de l'ecriture...


J'ai du rollback le PHP parce que certains plugins ne sont pas compatibles php7 

Je dois faire quelques recherches avant de tenter à nouveau la MàJ.

----------


## Paradox

> Ça pédale encore un peu dans la semoule (messages longs à envoyer, qui finissent par passer mais le forum demande quand même de renvoyer des informations). J'ai 3 "états" différents d'un topic selon que je sois dans le topic, dans son forum ou sur la page d'accueil (je poste un screenshot de suite). 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/09/02/241a...03bcc8a42d.png
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/09/02/8f74...ab377dc6ae.png
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/09/02/1ebb...f1394946b3.png
> 
> (bien sûr au même moment sinon c'est pas drôle)


Idem, ici.  ::cry::

----------


## Wobak

Alors c'est très étrange parce que ça j'arrive pas à le reproduire du tout. 

J'ai changé de skin pour voir si ça pouvait être lié mais on dirait que non.

Vous pourriez vider le cache de vos navigateurs pour voir ?

----------


## Wobak

Ceux qui avaient des soucis de tableau de bord, vous pouvez ré-essayer svp ?

----------


## Harvester

> Tu peux m'envoyer un MP avec un screenshot de ce que tu as exactement quand tu cliques stp ?
> 
> ou un mail sur wobak (arob) canardpc poing com ?


Envoyé par mail, même s'il n'y a pas grand chose à voir  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Alors c'est très étrange parce que ça j'arrive pas à le reproduire du tout. 
> 
> J'ai changé de skin pour voir si ça pouvait être lié mais on dirait que non.
> 
> Vous pourriez vider le cache de vos navigateurs pour voir ?


Avant d'avoir essayé de vider quoi que ce soit, j'ai l'impression que ça marche beaucoup mieux depuis 20-30 minutes. Le forum me semble d'ailleurs plus rapide.

Le problème ressemblait pas mal à celui *signalé la semaine dernière par h0verfly* qui s'était apparemment résolu tout seul (?) aussi.

----------


## Vader_666

Merci pour le taff Wobak !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Merci à toi Wobak, être obligé de taffer un dimanche pendant que des gros canards piétinent devant la porte de leur fofo préféré  :^_^:

----------


## Wobak

> J'ai déjà copié ici (et au moins une autre personne également) le texte qu'on a en cliquant sur le tableau de bord.


Ok les erreurs que j'ai vues avec ce problème sur le net viennent en général du fait que y'a des dossiers pour les MP chez les utilisateurs.

Mais toi, tu n'en as pas. Tu peux me confirmer que ton problème est bien le même (erreur sur la ligne 267 sur les operand types) ?

Merci

----------


## znokiss

Merci, seigneur Wobak  :Prey:

----------


## Fastela

Merci pour ton boulot Wobak. Y'a plus sympa que de passer une journée à faire une migration... qui plante... un dimanche... Je compatis !  :;):

----------


## Haraban

Merci Wobak !

----------


## Eskull885

> Ceux qui avaient des soucis de tableau de bord, vous pouvez ré-essayer svp ?


Toujours pas de Tableau De bord  ::'(:

----------


## ducon

Depuis la mise à jour d’hier, je ne vois plus la favicon lapin.  :Emo:

----------


## Wobak

> Depuis la mise à jour d’hier, je ne vois plus la favicon lapin.


Il a sauté pendant 20 minutes le temps que je me rende compte que c'était celui de vbulletin et j'ai remis l'ancien dans la foulée.

Tu utilises quelle skin ?

----------


## Fastela

C'est probablement dû au cache de ton navigateur. Essaie déjà de forcer le refresh (Ctrl + R ou Ctrl + F5).

----------


## ducon

La classique.
Shift-Ctrl-R ne fait pas revenir la favicon. Elle a disparu quand j’ai relancé Firefox.

----------


## Flad

> La classique.
> Shift-Ctrl-R ne fait pas revenir la favicon. Elle a disparu quand j’ai relancé Firefox.


Même en passant par le https ?
Je l'ai récup' comme ça hier.

----------


## Olorin

Perso j'ai dû vider complétement le cache pour la faire réapparaitre hier soir.

----------


## Fastela

Le cache de Firefox est super capricieux en ce qui concerne les favicons. Le pire c'est sur Mac, il faut passer par le terminal pour vraiment le vider.

----------


## ducon

> Même en passant par le https ?
> Je l'ai récup' comme ça hier.


Oui, là ça marche.

----------


## Doniazade

Du coup, si j'ai bien compris, on est pas passé en 7.0 ?
Parce que ça pédale sévère pour poster depuis la maintenance. Pas de souci pour la navigation et la lecture par contre.

----------


## Wobak

Non j'ai dû rollback en 5.6 à cause des plugins.

Je dois prendre le temps de voir si une version mise à jour des plugins existe et re-prévoir une maintenance pour tester et débugger.

----------


## Doniazade

> Non j'ai dû rollback en 5.6 à cause des plugins.
> 
> Je dois prendre le temps de voir si une version mise à jour des plugins existe et re-prévoir une maintenance pour tester et débugger.


Ok, mais du coup, t'as une idée de pourquoi ça rame comme ça ?

----------


## Wobak

On avait un serveur qui faisait le PHP et un serveur dédié pour la base de données. On est passé sur un seul serveur avec un peu moins de RAM. Donc il se peut que ça soit dû à ça.

J'attends de voir une fois que ça sera en php7 pour voir si ça change la donne ou pas.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Ok les erreurs que j'ai vues avec ce problème sur le net viennent en général du fait que y'a des dossiers pour les MP chez les utilisateurs.
> 
> Mais toi, tu n'en as pas. Tu peux me confirmer que ton problème est bien le même (erreur sur la ligne 267 sur les operand types) ?
> 
> Merci


Effectivement. L'erreur est toujours présente.

Erreur :  Fatal error: Unsupported operand types in /home/cpc/www/forums/includes/functions_user.php on line 267

Pas de dossier de MP de mémoire.

J'avais des dossiers pour les topics favoris (si jamais ça aide...).

----------


## Wobak

Ok je pense que j'ai trouvé la raison. 

Tu peux re-tester maintenant ?

----------


## Eskull885

ça fonctionne pour le tableau de bord; beau boulot !

----------


## Harvester

Ici aussi ! Quel homme ce Wobak  ::love::

----------


## Flad

Par contre, ce matin ça rame à mort pour poster une réponse  ::O:

----------


## Doniazade

> Par contre, ce matin ça rame à mort pour poster une réponse


Ça rame à mort depuis la maintenance.
Et sur mobile, le forum refuse catégoriquement de rester sur le skin classique, même avec l'astuce de le sélectionner 2 fois de suite, contrairement à avant. Ce qui est extrêmement pénible.

----------


## Wobak

Apparemment ça fonctionne en https. Tu peux essayer ?

----------


## Doniazade

> Apparemment ça fonctionne en https. Tu peux essayer ?


Je viens de tester et effectivement, en https, ça fonctionne  ::):

----------


## Paradox

> On avait un serveur qui faisait le PHP et un serveur dédié pour la base de données. On est passé sur un seul serveur avec un peu moins de RAM. Donc il se peut que ça soit dû à ça.
> 
> J'attends de voir une fois que ça sera en php7 pour voir si ça change la donne ou pas.


Par curiosite, comment ca a ete dimensionne pour la migration, si ce n'est pas indiscret ?

----------


## KaiN34

Perso j'ai toujours des lenteurs de navigation.  :Emo: 

edit: et c'est pire aujourd'hui (pas eu le problème hier par ex) pour poster, ce post a bien mis 1 minute pour se créer.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ça rame à mort depuis la maintenance.
> Et sur mobile, le forum refuse catégoriquement de rester sur le skin classique, même avec l'astuce de le sélectionner 2 fois de suite, contrairement à avant. Ce qui est extrêmement pénible.


Avec Chrome, il y a "Desktop Site" à cocher via les options du navigateur. Tu as essayé ?

Sinon, je confirme que poster est un calvaire et que même la navigation rame.

----------


## Erreur

De mon coté des difficultés épisodiques mais claires quand elles subviennent :
- Je reste bloqué sur la page aperçu à la validation du message, la validation semble ne pas avoir d'effet,
- je remonte sur le fil en utilisant le "rappel de chemin" en haut de page et là je constate que mon message est présent.

----------


## Bah

Moi c'est l'inverse. Ca ramait à fond avant la maintenance et depuis c'est la joie !

----------


## Anonyme210226

On n'est pas égaux face aux crise migratoires, j'ai l'impression. Elle est où la solidarité entre pays canards ?

----------


## Erreur

> On n'est pas égaux face aux crise migratoires, j'ai l'impression. Elle est où la solidarité entre pays canards ?


Non aux bogues étrangers qui franchissent nos réseaux avec de fausses entête http  et fauchent les BSOD de nos bogues nationaux  !

----------


## Taro

> De mon coté des difficultés épisodiques mais claires quand elles subviennent :
> - Je reste bloqué sur la page aperçu à la validation du message, la validation semble ne pas avoir d'effet,
> - je remonte sur le fil en utilisant le "rappel de chemin" en haut de page et là je constate que mon message est présent.


J'ai la même chose mais en plus de ça il arrive qu'un peu après avoir cliqué sur "Envoyer la réponse" j'ai une pop-up me demandant confirmation avant de quitter la page.
Comme si j'avais cliqué/appuyé sur page précédente ou saisi une autre adresse.

Sinon, de manière générale, la navigation est beaucoup plus lente qu'à l'accoutumée.  ::unsure:: 

Good luck !  ::):

----------


## Erreur

> J'ai la même chose mais en plus de ça il arrive qu'un peu après avoir cliqué sur "Envoyer la réponse" j'ai une pop-up me demandant confirmation avant de quitter la page.
> Comme si j'avais cliqué/appuyé sur page précédente ou saisi une autre adresse.
> 
> Sinon, de manière générale, la navigation est beaucoup plus lente qu'à l'accoutumée. 
> 
> Good luck !


Effectivement même pop-up aussi parfois.

En prime doublement de messages dans ces cas là.

----------


## Fastela

Ça pue quand même le vieux fichier JS qui est resté dans le cache navigateur. À moins qu'il y ait aussi un cache serveur genre Varnish en place ? Vous êtes derrière un réseau d'entreprise ?

C'est étrange que ces bugs n'affectent pas tout le monde. :/

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Non aux bogues étrangers qui franchissent nos réseaux avec de fausses entête http  et fauchent les BSOD de nos bogues nationaux  !


Allons enfants de la golerie
Le post de gloire est arrivé
Contre nous des javascripts
Le serveur web est updaté !

Entendez-vous dans nos datacenters,
Mugir ces féroces accès SQL ?
Ils viennent jusqu'à vos écrans,
grill_<error 101. Connection_reset>_

----------


## Wobak

> Ça pue quand même le vieux fichier JS qui est resté dans le cache navigateur. À moins qu'il y ait aussi un cache serveur genre Varnish en place ? Vous êtes derrière un réseau d'entreprise ?
> 
> C'est étrange que ces bugs n'affectent pas tout le monde. :/


Varnish c'est pas http only?

Pas de cache de notre côté. Je vais essayer de chercher la source des soucis cette semaine.

----------


## znokiss

> Allons enfants de la golerie
> Le post de gloire est arrivé
> Contre nous des javascripts
> Le serveur web est updaté !
> 
> Entendez-vous dans nos datacenters,
> Mugir ces féroces accès SQL ?
> Ils viennent jusqu'à vos écrans,
> grill_<error 101. Connection_reset>_


Ça et ton sous-titre. 
 :Prey:

----------


## Taro

Je suis loggé en HTTP à la maison et en HTTPS sur le téléphone. J'ai l'impression que c'est mieux dans ce deuxième cas.

----------


## The Number 9

> Allons enfants de la golerie
> Le post de gloire est arrivé
> Contre nous des javascripts
> Le serveur web est updaté !
> 
> Entendez-vous dans nos datacenters,
> Mugir ces féroces accès SQL ?
> Ils viennent jusqu'à vos écrans,
> grill_<error 101. Connection_reset>_


 ::wub::

----------


## Paradox

Je ne sais pas si je dois attribuer ca a la maintenance ou s'il y a une subtilite du forum que j'oublie ou j'ignore mais je me suis rendu compte que je ne pouvais pas poster sur une discussion. Par depit, j'ai essaye de cliquer sur Repondre sur le dernier post et ce message d'erreur est apparu :




> Paradox, vous n'avez pas la permission d'accéder à cette page. Ceci peut être dû à plusieurs raisons :
> 
> Vous n'avez pas la permission d'accéder à la page que vous essayez d'afficher. Êtes-vous en train d'essayer de modifier le message de quelqu'un d'autre ou d'accéder à des options d'administration ? Vérifiez que vous êtes autorisé à effectuer cette action dans les règles du forum.
> Si vous essayez d'envoyer un message, l'administrateur a peut-être désactivé votre compte, ou celui-ci est en attente d'activation si vous venez de le créer, ou de réactivation si vous avez changé votre email, ou encore peut-être de validation par un modérateur.


La discussion en question : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...res-dédiées/

Peut-etre que la discussion est fermee, reservee ou autre, je n'ai rien vu en tout cas. Mon compte n'est pas bloque, en attente d'activation ou autre cas de ce type, pour info.

Meme si cela n'a rien a voir avec la MaJ, je suis malgre tout preneur d'une explication (en MP de preference histoire d'eviter le HS ici).

----------


## Wobak

C'est une discussion dans le forum Hardware Advanced, partie du fofo réservée aux membres x86 advanced si je ne dis pas de bêtise  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

C’est ça. Tu dois pouvoir demander à rejoindre le groupe en allant là.

----------


## Paradox

> C'est une discussion dans le forum Hardware Advanced, partie du fofo réservée aux membres x86 advanced si je ne dis pas de bêtise


OK, merci !  :;): 

Desole pour le HS alors.

----------


## Wobak

Bon a priori j'ai réussi à faire passer le tout en php7.1 (y'avait un plugin qui utilisait une fonction qui n'est plus supportée en PHP7). 

Je trouve ça un peu mieux perso, vous voyez une amélioration ou c'est toujours aussi lent pour vous ?

----------


## Paradox

> Bon a priori j'ai réussi à faire passer le tout en php7.1 (y'avait un plugin qui utilisait une fonction qui n'est plus supportée en PHP7). 
> 
> Je trouve ça un peu mieux perso, vous voyez une amélioration ou c'est toujours aussi lent pour vous ?


C'est beaucoup plus rapide chez moi. Tres legerement moins qu'avant lors d'un post, mais pour le reste, c'est extremement fluide (plus qu'avant meme je dirais).

----------


## Nelfe

J'ai pas mal de bugs en postant des message : ça mouline, et ensuite j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre et me propose de rester sur la page ou la quitter. Du coup ça poste mon message en double, et si ce sont deux messages à la suite ils ne fusionnent pas.

----------


## znokiss

T'es devenu tout rouge, Wobak.. qu'est-ce qui se passe ? T'es fâché ?

----------


## The Number 9

> J'ai pas mal de bugs en postant des message : ça mouline, et ensuite j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre et me propose de rester sur la page ou la quitter. Du coup ça poste mon message en double, et si ce sont deux messages à la suite ils ne fusionnent pas.


Je trouvais justement que ça allait mieux que ces derniers jours moi.  ::unsure::

----------


## acdctabs

> T'es devenu tout rouge, Wobak.. qu'est-ce qui se passe ? T'es fâché ?


Je sais pas si c'est un bon signe pour toi mais j'ai pensé à faire la même blague sauf que je n'ai pas appuyé sur envoyer.

----------


## CHbox

> J'ai pas mal de bugs en postant des message : ça mouline, et ensuite j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre et me propose de rester sur la page ou la quitter. Du coup ça poste mon message en double, et si ce sont deux messages à la suite ils ne fusionnent pas.


J'ai eu le même problème il y a 10min, depuis ça va.

----------


## znokiss

C'est pas vraiment une blague, je me demande à quoi correspond cette nouvelle parure.



> je n'ai pas appuyé sur envoyer.


A l'inverse du jour où t'as confondu le champ de recherche google et le champ de création du pseudo cpc  ::trollface::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Les rouges c'est pour les admins il me semble.

----------


## Erreur

> T'es devenu tout rouge, Wobak.. qu'est-ce qui se passe ? T'es fâché ?


Il est rutilant, c'est pour fêter la nouvelle version ...

Après y'a les noirs pour la secte des adorateur du matos sacré,

les oranges dont on ne sait pas trop à quoi ils servent mais eux le savent,

les gris dont on sait qu'ils ne servent plus et les oranges savent pourquoi,

les rouges sang séché (des précédent sanctionnés), alors qu'ils devraient être à leur bureau à nous écrire des articles pour le prochain numéros

les jaunes surement des ninja parce qu'ils sont à peine lisibles

les verts parce qu'ils passent par là

et les bleus foncés, le groupe de ceux qui se battent pour de mauvais sous-titres ...

----------


## znokiss

Et ceux qui parlent bleu azur au lieu de parler en noir comme tout le monde, c'est qui ceux-là ?

----------


## Erreur

> Et ceux qui parlent bleu azur au lieu de parler en noir comme tout le monde, c'est qui ceux-là ?

----------


## acdctabs

> A l'inverse du jour où t'as confondu le champ de recherche google et le champ de création du pseudo cpc


D'ailleurs si on pouvait me dire comment on change de pseudo.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> D'ailleurs si on pouvait me dire comment on change de pseudo.


Il faut demander *ici* et attendre longtemps.  :;): 

@Wobak : Pour moi le forum tourne nickel. Pas eu de bug ou de pédalage dans la semoule lors de l'envoi de messages depuis plusieurs jours.

----------


## Erreur

> Bon a priori j'ai réussi à faire passer le tout en php7.1 (y'avait un plugin qui utilisait une fonction qui n'est plus supportée en PHP7). 
> 
> Je trouve ça un peu mieux perso, vous voyez une amélioration ou c'est toujours aussi lent pour vous ?


C'est rapide je trouve.

Mais zut alors je viens d'avoir à nouveau l'alerte "la page demande si ...." à la validation d'un message, message qui était dans le fil lorsque j'ai ouvert un autre onglet (saignant en ton honneur et parce que c'est meilleur ainsi) pour vérifier.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est pas vraiment une blague, je me demande à quoi correspond cette nouvelle parure.


Marrant ça fait plus de dix ans que des membres demandent la signification des couleurs. Personnellement je demande depuis au moins 8 ans, j’ai fait la liste 3 ou 4 fois, parfois à la demande d’un admin/membre de la rédac mais ils s’en tapent. Donc le rouge _Wobak_ c’est admin comme l’a dit Arnold. Comme TB et anciennement half (c’est d’ailleurs très ironique que ce soit Wobak qui prenne sa place  ::ninja:: ).

Le _rouge sans séché_ est aussi pour les gens sans adresse email vérifiée. Enfin aux dernières nouvelles, ça a peut-être changé  ::unsure::

----------


## Erreur

> Marrant ça fait plus de dix ans que des membres demandent la signification des couleurs. Personnellement je demande depuis au moins 8 ans, j’ai fait la liste 3 ou 4 fois, parfois à la demande d’un admin/membre de la rédac mais ils s’en tapent. Donc le rouge _Wobak_ c’est admin comme l’a dit Arnold. Comme TB et anciennement half (c’est d’ailleurs très ironique que ce soit Wobak qui prenne sa place ).
> 
> Le _rouge sans séché_ est aussi pour les gens sans adresse email vérifiée. Enfin aux dernières nouvelles, ça a peut-être changé


Kahn est sans domicile fixe ???

Ou bien il n'a pas de bureau attitré pour écrire et du coup il erre sur le forum ?

Ah, tu as fait un jeu de mot sur sang-sans, du coup je sais plus si c'est Wobak qui est un sans adresse fixe ...

----------


## Frypolar

Non c’est pour les rédacteurs et les gens sans adresse email fixe. Enfin si c’est toujours le cas.

----------


## Bah

> anciennement half (c’est d’ailleurs très ironique que ce soit Wobak qui prenne sa place ).


Oh putain! C'est énorme ça  ::lol::

----------


## Catel

Y'aurait pas un bug sur la version android du forum ?  ::o:  Je l'ai quitté vendredi normalement, hier je le retrouve en version bureau, impossible de repasser en version mobile !

----------


## Wobak

Ah oui étant donné que tout le monde chouinait j'ai désactivé la version mobile.

----------


## MrChicken

> Ah oui étant donné que tout le monde chouinait j'ai désactivé la version mobile.


Ben si on pouvait la remettre ça serait parfait. Je postais pas beaucoup en version mobile mais la navigation est quand même bien plus pratique que sans  ::sad::

----------


## Paradox

> Ah oui étant donné que tout le monde chouinait j'ai désactivé la version mobile.


Et les notifications par email aussi ou c'est juste chez moi ?

----------


## Wobak

Ah ça c'est pas normal. Je remets la version mobile, mais pour les mails c'est pas censé ne pas marcher.

----------


## Paradox

> Ah ça c'est pas normal. Je remets la version mobile, mais pour les mails c'est pas censé ne pas marcher.


Je ne sais pas quoi te dire. J'ai rien eu aujourd'hui.

----------


## Bulbie

Salut, perso depuis la migration je suis obligée de me reconnecter tous les jours. 
J'avais des messages d'erreur au début mais plus rien depuis quelques temps. Ca semble bien tourné, si ce n'est que je suis déconnectée.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Y a moyen d'accéder au tableau de bord depuis la version mobile ? Là où il y a la liste des threads qu'on suit.

Merci Wobak pour le suivi du forum en tout cas.

----------


## MrChicken

> Ah ça c'est pas normal. Je remets la version mobile, mais pour les mails c'est pas censé ne pas marcher.


Merci pour la réactivité Wobak  :;):

----------


## Flad

> pour les mails c'est pas censé ne pas marcher.


Je confirme qu'on ne reçoit plus d'alertes mails. Hier j'avais reçu 3-4 mp, je n'ai eu aucun mail pour me prévenir alors qu'avant c'était le cas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Salut, perso depuis la migration je suis obligée de me reconnecter tous les jours.


Et idem que Bulbie.

----------


## Catel

> Ah oui étant donné que tout le monde chouinait j'ai désactivé la version mobile.


Ha ! Voilà  ::lol:: 

La version mobile n'est peut etre pas idéale mais sur telephone elle est indispensable !

----------


## The Number 9

> La version mobile n'est peut etre pas idéale mais sur telephone elle est indispensable !


Perso, sur mon tel (et je passe par ce moyen plusieurs fois par jour) c'est version desktop systématiquement (accès au tableau de bord déjà, le reste c'est plus subjectif). Et c'est super chiant de devoir passer à chaque fois de la version mobile à celle desktop (ce n'était pas le cas avant).
Après, si la seule alternative possible c'est de supprimer la version mobile, il est évident qu'il faut conserver le système actuel. Par égard à ceux qui l'utilisent, je me satisferais de devoir faire un click en plus à chaque fois que je passe sur le forum via mon tel.

----------


## Doniazade

> Y a moyen d'accéder au tableau de bord depuis la version mobile ? Là où il y a la liste des threads qu'on suit.


Nan ya pas moyen, et c'est la seule raison pour laquelle je ne l'utilise pas.

----------


## Getz

> Perso, sur mon tel (et je passe par ce moyen plusieurs fois par jour) c'est version desktop systématiquement (accès au tableau de bord déjà, le reste c'est plus subjectif). Et c'est super chiant de devoir passer à chaque fois de la version mobile à celle desktop (ce n'était pas le cas avant).
> Après, si la seule alternative possible c'est de supprimer la version mobile, il est évident qu'il faut conserver le système actuel. Par égard à ceux qui l'utilisent, je me satisferais de devoir faire un click en plus à chaque fois que je passe sur le forum via mon tel.


Sur mobile, j'ai mis en raccourci ceci: http://forum.canardpc.com/?styleid=14

Du coup j'arrive automatiquement sur la version desktop  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nan ya pas moyen, et c'est la seule raison pour laquelle je ne l'utilise pas.


Idem, c'est dommage...

----------


## Wobak

> Perso, sur mon tel (et je passe par ce moyen plusieurs fois par jour) c'est version desktop systématiquement (accès au tableau de bord déjà, le reste c'est plus subjectif). Et c'est super chiant de devoir passer à chaque fois de la version mobile à celle desktop (ce n'était pas le cas avant).
> Après, si la seule alternative possible c'est de supprimer la version mobile, il est évident qu'il faut conserver le système actuel. Par égard à ceux qui l'utilisent, je me satisferais de devoir faire un click en plus à chaque fois que je passe sur le forum via mon tel.


Essaye le forum en https, apparemment ça fonctionne mieux.

----------


## Wobak

Bon pour les mails j'ai vérifié, ça fonctionne bien chez moi, mais ça arrive dans les spams.

Vous pouvez vérifier de votre côté ?

----------


## Flad

> Bon pour les mails j'ai vérifié, ça fonctionne bien chez moi, mais ça arrive dans les spams.
> 
> Vous pouvez vérifier de votre côté ?


En effet !
Merci Wobichou  ::P:

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Nan ya pas moyen, et c'est la seule raison pour laquelle je ne l'utilise pas.


Arf, pareil du coup...
Wobak y aurait moyen de moyenner un truc ?  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

Ça fait partie des projets, mais d'abord on s'assure d'avoir un truc stable et fonctionnel si vous voulez bien  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> Bon pour les mails j'ai vérifié, ça fonctionne bien chez moi, mais ça arrive dans les spams.
> 
> Vous pouvez vérifier de votre côté ?


Toujours pas de notifications par mail.  ::huh:: 

Je vais voir si je dois les reactiver pour chaque topic...

Edit : Apparemment, non, j'ai un abonnement pour chaque, c'est juste que je n'ai pas de notifications.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça fait partie des projets, mais d'abord on s'assure d'avoir un truc stable et fonctionnel si vous voulez bien


Ca me parait tout a fait etre la bonne marche a suivre.

Merci encore pour ton travail Wobak !  :;):

----------


## Flad

Y a t'il eu encore une modif entre hier et ce matin ?
Parce que le CPC Notifier pour firefox est dans les choux complets niveau connexion encore plus depsuis ce matin. :/

----------


## Frypolar

Chez moi ça marche. ©

----------


## Flad

> Y a t'il eu encore une modif entre hier et ce matin ?
> Parce que le CPC Notifier pour firefox est dans les choux complets niveau connexion encore plus depsuis ce matin. :/


My bad c'était chez moi.

----------


## Paradox

Et les autres vous avez des notifications par mail, oui je suis le seul a ne plus les avoir (depuis le 10/09 environ) ?

----------


## Paradox

Le forum fonctionnait tres mal il y a quelques heures de mon cote : lenteurs, certains topics ne s'affichaient pas (non affichage de la page, sans time out), etc... Il y a eu quelque chose ou c'etait juste de mon cote ?

----------


## Frypolar

À propos des notifications par mail, regardez vos spam :




> Allez, super topik.
> 
> Depuis quelques jours je ne recois plus mes notifs de suivi par mail... Et là bim c'esty passé par defaut dans les spams gmail. La loose, je n'ai rien changé. Bon j'ai arrangé le soucis mais avis aux devs :/

----------


## Wobak

> À propos des notifications par mail, regardez vos spam :


Héééé malheureusement je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir y faire grand chose. Je me renseigne de mon côté, mais il semblerait qu'avec les sécurités supplémentaires, GMail ait décidé de donner au serveur une mauvaise réputation...

----------


## Bah

Y'a un moment quand on laisse snot poster, faut assumer hein...

----------


## Neit

> Héééé malheureusement je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir y faire grand chose. Je me renseigne de mon côté, mais il semblerait qu'avec les sécurités supplémentaires, GMail ait décidé de donner au serveur une mauvaise réputation...


Si t'as la possibilité d'implémenter le DKIM sur le nom de domaine et le serveur ça devrait passer.

Puisque tu as les mains dans le cambouis, penses-tu pouvoir enfin activer l'API mobile sur le forum? J'en avais déjà promu tous les avantages il y a 3 ans.

*edit*
Le SPF peut aussi aider à régler le problème des e-mails.

----------


## Wobak

Sauf que SPF, DKIM et DMARC sont déjà en place sur le domaine.

Certains mails sont partis sans implémenter le DKIM alors qu'il était en place, causant les domaines type gmail / hotmail à se méfier de notre domaine.

Pour l'API mobile je vais regarder (ton lien est mort donc je vais chercher de mon côté).

----------


## Wobak

D'ailleurs, si vous recevez des mails de cpc dans vos spams, c'est super important que vous cliquiez sur les boutons "Ceci n'est pas un spam". Ça aide beaucoup à la réputation.

----------


## Erreur

> D'ailleurs, si vous recevez des mails de cpc dans vos spams, c'est super important que vous cliquiez sur les boutons "Ceci n'est pas un spam". Ça aide beaucoup à la réputation.


Pas possible d'envoyer un courriel à chaque compte actif dernière semaine (par exemple) pour valider la bonne (ou pas) distrib ?

----------


## Fastela

C'est tout le domaine qui est flaggé par Google, je viens de voir que la newsletter annonçant l'ouverture de la nouvelle boutique est passée dans mes spams.

----------


## Wobak

Oui, c'est ce que je disais. Le problème c'est que c'est très facile de descendre la réputation, et beaucoup plus compliqué de la remonter...

----------


## Erreur

> Oui, c'est ce que je disais. Le problème c'est que c'est très facile de descendre la réputation, et beaucoup plus compliqué de la remonter...


J'imagine que tu connais ces outils, mais si l'un t'a échappé et qu'il peut t'aider sur le sujet ...

Les tests avec canard.pc

Pas bon : http://www.dnsgoodies.com/
https://mxtoolbox.com/domain/canardpc.com/

bon :https://mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.aspx...m&run=toolpage

compléments éventuels 
https://www.mail-tester.com/
https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/anal...d=canardpc.com
https://www.emailsecuritygrader.com/results?id=201753

Si je peux (c'est pas sûr) t'aider ...

----------


## gros_bidule

Tu peux généralement contacter directement les RBL qui t'ont blacklisté. Si ton propos est justifié et si ça ne se produit pas tous les jours, ça passe tout seul.
A mon ancien bureau on faisait souvent ça, gérant de très grosses newletters et mails divers.

----------


## Wobak

> J'imagine que tu connais ces outils, mais si l'un t'a échappé et qu'il peut t'aider sur le sujet ...
> 
> Les tests avec canard.pc
> 
> Pas bon : http://www.dnsgoodies.com/
> https://mxtoolbox.com/domain/canardpc.com/
> 
> bon :https://mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.aspx...m&run=toolpage
> 
> ...


Hmm sur dnsgoodies je sais pas ce que tu testes.

Sur MXtoolbox on est bons sur la config pour la partie mail, les notions de SOA tout ça n'influencent pas les RBL.

Sur mailtester & co j'ai fait le tour et normalement on est clean.

Pour rentrer dans les détails, les mails de la boutique / newsletter ont été envoyés via un partenaire après l'implémentation du dkim sur le domaine, mais sans rajouter ces partenaire ni au SPF, ni au DKIM, ce qui fait que le domaine canardpc.com s'est présenté comme authentifiant ses mails, mais en envoyant une batterie de mails qui n'était pas authentifiés dans la foulée.

Après je prends toujours les idées et je te remercie d'avoir regardé (je vais corriger les SOA de suite  ::): )




> Tu peux généralement contacter directement les RBL qui t'ont blacklisté. Si ton propos est justifié et si ça ne se produit pas tous les jours, ça passe tout seul.
> A mon ancien bureau on faisait souvent ça, gérant de très grosses newletters et mails divers.


Aucune RBL ne nous a blacklisté. Comme on a du dmarc, c'est directement google et hotmail qui ont décidé de descendre notre réputation en interne et de nous signaler en tant que spam.

----------


## ducon

J’ai quelques pages du forum qui rament au chargement mais aussi poster ou modifier un message ou invoquer l’insertion d’image.

----------


## Paradox

Il y a des problemes avec cette version pour l'integration des tweets ?

J'essayais de faire "repondre avec citation" de ce post et, en ecrivant hors quote, je me retrouvais a n'avoir aucune integration des tweets du post original et mon commentaire integree dans la quote

----------


## Frypolar

Parce qu'il y a un bug quand on répond à un message contenant plus d'un tweet. Je pense que ça fait un an que c'est signalé.

----------


## Paradox

> Parce qu'il y a un bug quand on répond à un message contenant plus d'un tweet. Je pense que ça fait un an que c'est signalé.


OK. Pratique.

Merci de l'explication en tout cas.

----------


## Paradox

J'ai des problemes de double, triple voire quadruple posts, la a l'instant si quelqu'un peut lire les logs.

----------


## acdctabs

Va consulter pour Parkinson.

----------


## Wobak

> J'ai des problemes de double, triple voire quadruple posts, la a l'instant si quelqu'un peut lire les logs.


À 4h10 du matin j'essaye de dormir  ::P: 

Je  pense que y'a potentiellement des backups et des trucs qui tournent sur la machine à cette heure là  :;):

----------


## Paradox

> À 4h10 du matin j'essaye de dormir 
> 
> Je pense que y'a potentiellement des backups et des trucs qui tournent sur la machine à cette heure là


C'est ce ce que je me disais d'ou la suggestion des logs  :;): 

Sinon, j'ai le droit de me lever tot nameho.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Va consulter pour Parkinson.


Si seulement c'etait le cas, je me rendrais compte de ce qu'il se passe au moins.  ::ninja:: 

Et c'est plus pratique pour les cocktails.  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

Il n'y a que pour moi que le layout du forum ressemble a celui d'une page mobile sur la version "classique" sans changement aucun de mon cote ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai un forum très très lent ce matin, c'est juste moi ?

EDIT : j'ai aussi de nouveau le bug dont j'avais parlé une fois, les topics qui ne s'actualisent pas dans la liste (même si les derniers posts sont visibles quand on les ouvre).

----------


## Bah

Non pareil, très très lent là.

----------


## Ruvon

Pareil, ça avance aussi vite que Kahn sur son tricycle ce matin.

----------


## Flad

C'est lent !!!
Et ça doublonne en plus.

----------


## scriba

Idem, lent, très lent.

----------


## Wobak

Je peux pas regarder ce qui se passe maintenant. Je check ce soir.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ben ça va déjà beaucoup mieux.  ::w00t::

----------


## Bah

Cet après-midi, c'est de nouveau très lent chez moi.

----------


## schouffy

Moi ça fait quelques semaines (voire mois) que l'ajout de post est assez lent, avec de temps en temps des ajouts en doublons ou plus.
Je savais pas trop où le remonter...

Aussi, en vue mobile, je ne peux pas éditer mes posts. Je crois que le layout est foiré, et quand je clic sur la textarea pour modifier le texte, ça clic sur un bouton quelconque et ça me sort de la page.

----------


## Bah

De toute façon en mobile tu peux pas éditer tes messages, seulement les effacer. T'as l'impression que tu édites et quand tu clic pour envoyer le message, ça l'efface. En tout cas, moi ça m'a toujours fait ça.

----------


## acdctabs

Moi c'est un peu aléatoire, globalement ça marche bien.

----------


## Visslar

Y a que chez moi que le forum fait le yoyo entre le style classique et le style "mobile", que ce soit sur Desktop ou mobile.

----------


## Doniazade

> De toute façon en mobile tu peux pas éditer tes messages, seulement les effacer. T'as l'impression que tu édites et quand tu clic pour envoyer le message, ça l'efface. En tout cas, moi ça m'a toujours fait ça.


Pareil.




> Y a que chez moi que le forum fait le yoyo entre le style classique et le style "mobile", que ce soit sur Desktop ou mobile.


J'avais la même chose sur mobile et j'ai réglé le problème en cochant l'option "Desktop site" sur Chrome.

----------


## gros_bidule

Mouarf, la navigation est de nouveau lente et l'ajout/édition de posts parfois interminable (du coup double post, ou rien du tout)  ::ninja:: 
Vu que ce genre de soucis est récurrent depuis pas mal de temps déjà, aurait-on atteint les limites de vBulletin ? Autre chose ? C'est un peu dommage en tous cas, car le fofo étant moins utilisable, je pense que ça donne moins envie d'aller dessus.

----------


## Paradox

Oui, idem ca fait quelques jours (voire semaines) que poster un message, prends un temps significatif et, sans multiples clics, parfois resultent en doublon, sans raison particuliere apparente.

On avait dit d'attendre et de voir si c'etait tenable la DB avec le serveur web sur le meme (modeste) serveur, je crois que la reponse est non, pas avec les reglages et versions de softs actuels en tout cas.

----------


## schouffy

> De toute façon en mobile tu peux pas éditer tes messages, seulement les effacer. T'as l'impression que tu édites et quand tu clic pour envoyer le message, ça l'efface. En tout cas, moi ça m'a toujours fait ça.


Ah ben c'est ptête ça qui se passe oui  :^_^:

----------


## Wobak

> Oui, idem ca fait quelques jours (voire semaines) que poster un message, prends un temps significatif et, sans multiples clics, parfois resultent en doublon, sans raison particuliere apparente.
> 
> On avait dit d'attendre et de voir si c'etait tenable la DB avec le serveur web sur le meme (modeste) serveur, je crois que la reponse est non, pas avec les reglages et versions de softs actuels en tout cas.


Mmmmmh je suis pas vraiment d'accord. Je trouve que c'est quand même assez fluide, mais je vais voir ce qu'on peut faire.

----------


## Paradox

> Mmmmmh je suis pas vraiment d'accord. Je trouve que c'est quand même assez fluide, mais je vais voir ce qu'on peut faire.


Tu ne rencontres pas ces problemes ? Parce que, a titre personnel, les lenteurs/doublons/etc. vont et viennent sans que ca soit aussi bien qu'avant. Et je dis ca sans vouloir faire la fine bouche : c'est vraiment "handicapant" et penible au quotidien, comme le disait gros_bidule.

----------


## Bah

Moi je vois pas de différence entre consultation et envoi de messages. Parfois tout va très bien et parfois tout est ultra lent.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah ben c'est ptête ça qui se passe oui


Si tu veux éditer un message, faut changer de skin.

----------


## ducon

Ou avoir l’accès premioume à la ouèbecame.

----------


## Paradox

> Moi je vois pas de différence entre consultation et envoi de messages. Parfois tout va très bien et parfois tout est ultra lent.


Pour moi, la consultation est beaucoup plus lente depuis la migration (meme si ca mieux qu'a ce moment-la) mais ca reste plus tenable que poster. Apres, par contre, comme toi, ca depend totalement des moments (et de ce, de facon totalement aleatoire).

----------


## Flad

Aujourd'hui c'était une cata de naviguer/poster/éditer sur le forum  ::sad::

----------


## Paradox

Je confirme.

----------


## cailloux

Idem !

On veut notre flood !

----------


## Nyloel

Forum très très lent en effet, donc pause pour poster et lire les sujets à la volée, c’est un calvaire.

----------


## Wobak

Oui j'ai remarqué aussi, j'essaye de trouver la raison...

----------


## Paradox

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Ckao

Ah y'a pas que moi alors, dans un sens ça rassure. Parfois 4 ou 5 secondes entre le clic et l'action c'est pas très confortable.

Bon courage pour trouver ce qui coince!

----------


## Awake

Ce matin le forum est particulièrement dans les choux, voir carrément inutilisable

Pour http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...-08-2018/page9



A ce point, ça ressemble plus à un soucis mysql que simplement de cache. En tout cas bonne chance Wobak pour trouver l'origine du problème !

----------


## Haraban

Lenteurs terribles ici aussi, voir le forum carrément inaccessible par moments.

----------


## Wobak

Parce que je redémarre des trucs pour trouver la source. Attendez vous à d'autres coupure le temps que je trouve.

----------


## Nyloel

1 minute pour 3 click et allez sur ce sujet pour poster un message : lenteur terrible, pire que la dernière fois il y a deux jours.

----------


## Wobak

Bon j'ai fait des modifications, je laisse le temps pour voir si c'est mieux ou pas je dois m'absenter. Je fais un bilan ce soir.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Merci Wobak de chercher à débugger ça un dimanche  ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça va mieux d'un coup, là, non ?  ::):  Merci Wobak !

----------


## Autiste Redding

Perso ça va BEAUCOUP mieux, j'ai retrouvé un temps de réaction "normal" alors que ce matin une page pouvait mettre jusqu'à 20 sec à s'afficher.

----------


## Paradox

> Bon j'ai fait des modifications, je laisse le temps pour voir si c'est mieux ou pas je dois m'absenter. Je fais un bilan ce soir.


Merci ! On va te stresstest tout ca !  ::XD::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça s'est remis à patiner par intermittences, notamment pour l'envoi ou la modification des messages.

EDIT : enfin visiblement là tout de suite ça va. Il suffisait donc de se plaindre.  ::O:

----------


## Ckao

Oui y'a vraiment du mieux, merci Wobak!

----------


## Awake

C'est carrément mieux, mais le cache sur les forums est un peu trop persistant  ::): 

Screen pris à 19h15 ce soir : 



Alors qu'il y a au moins eu un message de Hargun à 19h03 dans la DDJ (les derniers messages s'affichent bien sur la home).

----------


## Taro

De mon côté j'ai une connexion moyenne pour le WE, mais c'est plutôt fluide pour naviguer et lire. C'est quand il s'agit de poster une réponse que ça pose problème.
Quasi impossible, ça patine, ça me met généralement la messagebox pour me demander si je veux vraiment quitter la page.
 ::unsure::

----------


## Voodoom

Vous arrivez à faire une recherche ? Chez moi ça tourne dans le vide.

----------


## Munshine

C'est mieux que vendredi. Les doublons ont disparu

Mais par moments comme aujourd'hui c'est lent. 
Petit bug :Sur certains fils, le dernier message ne correspond pas au pseudo et à l'heure indiquée dans le lien de la dernière personne à avoir posté.

----------


## Munshine

C'est mieux que vendredi. Les doublons ont disparu

Mais par moments comme aujourd'hui c'est lent. 
Petit bug :Sur certains fils, le dernier message ne correspond pas au pseudo et à l'heure indiquée dans le lien de la dernière personne à avoir posté.

----------


## Munshine

> Les doublons ont disparu


  :<_<:

----------


## MoTorBreath

Arriver à dire que les doublons ont disparu en doublon. :notbad:

Sinon moi c'est la liste des abonnements qui ne se rafraichit pas alors qu'il y a bien de nouveaux messages dans certains fils.

----------


## Flad

Ici c'est la cata ce soir, ça fait 4-5 fois que j'essai de répondre sur le topic des généreux et..... rien n’apparaît.
J'ai même eu le message anti-flood "votre message identique gnagnagna le dernier dans les 5 dernières minutes...", une fois redirigé sur le topic : pas de message apparent  ::'(:

----------


## Cannes

En cliquant sur Quoi de neuf pour regarder les nouveaux messages y'a pas forcément tout qui apparaît, c'est assez aléatoire
Merci Wobak !

----------


## gros_bidule

En répondant sur un thread, ça me demande si je vexu quitter la page. Je valide et ça mouline à l'infini  ::): 
Après F5, ça a posté en double.

----------


## gros_bidule

En répondant sur un thread, ça me demande si je vexu quitter la page. Je valide et ça mouline à l'infini  ::): 
Après F5, ça a posté en double.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah, d'un coup ça va mieux ! On sent que la base de données a lâché un truc surpuissant.  ::):

----------


## Voodoom

Je n'arrive pas à accéder à la 10ème page de ce topic, à chaque fois ça me ramène à la 9ème.
Le topic est parti dans une autre dimension.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Ah, d'un coup ça va mieux ! On sent que la base de données a lâché un truc surpuissant.


Elle s’empiffre de papillotes, donc entre deux mals de ventre, ouaip, ça va XD

----------


## ducon

Les sourilaids de ma signature ne sont plus visibles, on a droit à la place à des points d’interrogation.

----------


## Wobak

Ouais l'encodage a changé en base et sur le forum depuis la migration, et j'arrive pas à retrouver un système fonctionnel.

----------


## ducon

Cela dit, cela marchait dans la signature mais pas dans les messages.

----------


## Paradox

Je reviens sur le forum apres une absence de quelques jours et j'ai un mal fou a charger n'importe quel thread.

Suis-je le seul ou le forum pedale dans la semoule a nouveau aujourd'hui et/ou maintenant ?

Edit : Et apparemment, pour modifier un message et en poster un ce n'est pas mieux.

----------


## Shapa

> Je reviens sur le forum apres une absence de quelques jours et j'ai un mal fou a charger n'importe quel thread.
> 
> Suis-je le seul ou le forum pedale dans la semoule a nouveau aujourd'hui et/ou maintenant ?
> 
> Edit : Et apparemment, pour modifier un message et en poster un ce n'est pas mieux.


Tout pareil. C'est pas toi.

----------


## Paradox

> Tout pareil. C'est pas toi.


Je viens de voir des doublons a foison sur le peu de threads que je suis arrive a charger ; ca plus ton message, je suis rassure... ou pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

Bizzare, pas de lenteur chez moi... 

Je vais regarder si je vois quelque chose de particulier.

----------


## Shapa

La, de suite maintenant ça marche mieux.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Y a que chez moi que le raccourci BBCode pour les url marche pas (dans la réponse rapide) ? Je clique sur l'icône, ça me demande l'url à ajouter, je la rentre, je valide et rien ne se passe.  ::P: 
La balise img fonctionne impec par contre.

----------


## Paradox

> Bizzare, pas de lenteur chez moi... 
> 
> Je vais regarder si je vois quelque chose de particulier.


Merci, Wobak !

Sinon, la ca va mieux.

----------


## Flad

Coucou Wobak.
Un truc tout con dont je viens de m'apercevoir.
Quand je suis en https sur le forum, si je vais dans "canard café" puis ensuite dans le topic du foot (par exemple), tout va bien je reste en https.
Maintenant, si je clique directement sur le sous forum "sport", hop ça bascule en http et la navigation se poursuit en http.
Y a moyen de remédier à ça ?

----------


## Wobak

Ah oui tiens moi aussi ça me le fait.

C'est pas un sous forum c'est un préfixe, je vais essayer de comprendre pourquoi ça fait ça.

Edit: c'est corrigé.

----------


## Flad

> Ah oui tiens moi aussi ça me le fait.
> 
> C'est pas un sous forum c'est un préfixe, je vais essayer de comprendre pourquoi ça fait ça.
> 
> Edit: c'est corrigé.


Alors euh, non en fait.  :Emo: 
Ca me le fait encore.
Sous chrome, à la maison mais sans que ce soit vraiment gênant.
Sous FF au taf c'est un peu plus embêtant parce qu'au changement de page je suis carrément déconnecté.

----------


## Flad

Alors suite des tests.

Le chrome du taf : ça fonctionne au poil.
Le FF du taf : ça ne fonctionne pas.
Le chrome à la maison : ça ne fonctionne pas.

A noter que les 2 pour lesquels ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai le cpc lurker en add on.
Toutefois, j'ai testé en désactivant le lurker chrome et ça ne fonctionnait qd même pas.

Au final, comme déjà dit Wobak, c'est pas bloquant donc faut pas se prendre le chou avec ça  :;):

----------


## Paradox

Jolie illustration du pedalage dans la semoule du forum !  ::lol::

----------


## Wobak

? Pourquoi tu dis ça ?

----------


## Paradox

> ? Pourquoi tu dis ça ?


Autant pour moi, j'avais un doublon du 1er message de Flad tout a l'heure. Maintenant, je vois 2 messages differents.

----------


## Jbeuh77

Je suis le seul à avoir un bug de tableau de bord depuis plusieurs jours / semaines ?

The requested URL /IA_index.htm was not found on this server.

Firefox dernière version
Win10

Et je n'ai pas le souci sur mon autre pc sous la même config, ni sur le Chrome + Win7 du boulot.

----------


## Paradox

Aucun souci de mon cote.

Je ne suis pas sous Windows par contre et j'utilise Chromium et Firefox.

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Y a que chez moi que le raccourci BBCode pour les url marche pas (dans la réponse rapide) ? Je clique sur l'icône, ça me demande l'url à ajouter, je la rentre, je valide et rien ne se passe. 
> La balise img fonctionne impec par contre.


Y a que chez moi alors ?  ::(:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Je suis le seul à avoir un bug de tableau de bord depuis plusieurs jours / semaines ?
> 
> The requested URL /IA_index.htm was not found on this server.
> 
> Firefox dernière version
> Win10
> 
> Et je n'ai pas le souci sur mon autre pc sous la même config, ni sur le Chrome + Win7 du boulot.


Pas de souci de ce type chez moi, également FF à jour et Win10 itou.

----------


## Wobak

> Je suis le seul à avoir un bug de tableau de bord depuis plusieurs jours / semaines ?
> 
> The requested URL /IA_index.htm was not found on this server.
> 
> Firefox dernière version
> Win10
> 
> Et je n'ai pas le souci sur mon autre pc sous la même config, ni sur le Chrome + Win7 du boulot.


Si c'est que sur ton Firefox, tu peux tester sans tes extensions ?

----------


## Jbeuh77

J'ai aucune extension, mais du coup je viens de passer un coup de CCleaner.
Tout va mieux !
Sorry du dérangement !  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Salut,

Je constate beaucoup de ralentissements sur le forum depuis hier, s'agissant aussi bien de charger des pages que d'envoyer des messages. Pas tout le temps, mais par intermittences.

----------


## M.Rick75

Ouais. Hier soir gros ralentissement.
Comme ça arrive assez régulièrement ces derniers temps, le forum sous sa forme arrive à saturation ? Vous savez d'où vient le problème ?

----------


## Autiste Redding

C'est Half qui est revenu.

----------


## Wobak

> Ouais. Hier soir gros ralentissement.
> Comme ça arrive assez régulièrement ces derniers temps, le forum sous sa forme arrive à saturation ? Vous savez d'où vient le problème ?


On a migré d'un environnnement où on avait BDD et Forum sur 2 machines différentes sur le même sous-réseau, là où maintenant on a tout sur la même machine, moins puissante que les 2 précédentes.

Donc... c'est compliqué.

----------


## M.Rick75

D'acc. À un moment, je me disais "si ça se trouve, ils se font hacker par des apprentis piratins à la solde de gameblog et de JOL"  (:modecomplotiste: ) ou alors, "il y a trop de topics qui ont dépassé les 10 000 messages" (!).  ::P: 
Nb: J'y connais rien en réseau.

----------


## Ruvon

> On a migré d'un environnnement où on avait BDD et Forum sur 2 machines différentes sur le même sous-réseau, là où maintenant on a tout sur la même machine, moins puissante que les 2 précédentes.
> 
> Donc... c'est compliqué.


Et du coup c'était quoi l'intérêt de changer pour moins bien ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et du coup c'était quoi l'intérêt de changer pour moins bien ?


Peut-être réduire les coûts sur un service dont les utilisateurs profitent gratuitement.  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

> Et du coup c'était quoi l'intérêt de changer pour moins bien ?


Changer pour un peu moins bien pour changer pour plus fiable et moins cher  ::):  (+ d'autres raisons que je ne peux pas étendre ici).

----------


## Ruvon

> Changer pour un peu moins bien pour changer pour plus fiable et moins cher  (+ d'autres raisons que je ne peux pas étendre ici).


J'avais mis un smiley  ::ninja:: 

Mais merci pour ta réponse  :;):

----------

